# "Insert name here"



## oneKone (Jul 17, 2016)

After the semi failure of my 4 cylinder 2 stroke engine (to be revisited this year) I quietly started work on another 4 stroke engine. I never really knew if I was going to post the progress of this new motor because I didn't think it would eventuate into anything. 

It's primarily based on a Webster but as usual I've added my own flare to it..... Pictures!!



















I haven't really come up with a name hence the title of this thread. I've still got a ways to got but I'm happy with the progress so far.


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Jul 18, 2016)

Interesting to see all the built on this Chris

Why not call it Chris's 4 Stroke?


----------



## oneKone (Jul 18, 2016)

AlbertdeWitte said:


> Interesting to see all the built on this Chris
> 
> Why not call it Chris's 4 Stroke?


Hahaha, I didn't even think of that!


----------



## oneKone (Jul 19, 2016)

Got a little bit more chipped away. It's when the build gets to this stage that I get excited! I thought I'd try something different and have a m3 grub screw tapped through the "counterweight" and journal. This method made the crankshaft much easier to make. 

It's getting closer but it may come to a halt soon waiting for parts from China. I was originally going to cut the gears myself but found some for $3-5 aud.


----------



## oneKone (Jul 22, 2016)

Not much to report really, pinned the Conrod and crankshaft and made the oiler, drilled with a 0.5mm drill bit! Also tapped m2.5 holes through the block and cylinder to "lock them together" I'll make a start on the carb next week.


----------



## Cogsy (Jul 22, 2016)

Some pretty small fasteners you're using, I'm guessing this is a smallish engine - what is the bore and stroke?


----------



## oneKone (Jul 22, 2016)

Yer, mostly has m2.5 cap heads, m3 on the head and m2 grub screws on the valve keepers, it's insane how small they go, they use a 0.9mm allenkey. I think the smallest grubscrew is m1.6 with a 0.7mm allenkey. 
 The bore is 22.2mm and the stroke is 31.8mm with a capacity of 12cc, basically identical to the webster bore/stroke.


----------



## oneKone (Aug 1, 2016)

Not much has been done lately. I made a start on the spray bar (not sure of actual name) and air filter. Hopefully the gears come soon to light a fire under my ass to get it finished!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 1, 2016)

oneKone said:


> Hopefully the gears come soon to light a fire under my ass to get it finished!




Hahahaha!!!  Sounds like me!!


----------



## nel2lar (Aug 1, 2016)

Chris
It's always nice to see the smaller one. And when they sit and run they are a pleasure to see. Can not wait to see the finish, very nice.


----------



## oneKone (Aug 1, 2016)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Hahahaha!!!  Sounds like me!!


It makes it a whole lot harder when there's multiple projects going!


----------



## oneKone (Aug 1, 2016)

nel2lar said:


> Chris
> It's always nice to see the smaller one. And when they sit and run they are a pleasure to see. Can not wait to see the finish, very nice.


Cheers,
I know what you mean, my last engine I just watched it run.. constantly changing fuel/air and timing, there's something about small engines that I'm drawn into


----------



## oneKone (Aug 3, 2016)

Finished the fuel mixer yesterday, only thing left for it is to be cleaned up and find some material for the filter.


----------



## oneKone (Jan 3, 2017)

After a massive brake from the project I finally got back into it! Now I've done some pretty dodgy things before but this takes the cake!
To lower the compression I made a 3mm gasket from mdf.... But that wasn't enough so I also used a 4mm thick oring! Couple that with a MDF flywheel and prop from an RC plane I had a runner! Cant wait to go back to work to make a proper decompression ring.


----------



## oneKone (Jan 7, 2017)

After a successful run I celebrated by painting the block in red oxide primer. I'm planning on casting the flywheels but have never done it before, it may take some time to get to that point but this build was about trying new techniques and learning.


----------



## oneKone (Jan 15, 2017)

Not much has been happening on the motor. I made a test flywheel to see it in real life, I think casting the flywheels might not work because of weight. 
One option I was thinking of was cutting out the spokes/hub on my router and press that into some stainless hollow bar scrap at work. The flywheel in the picture is 85mm diameter. I think for the final flywheel outer diameter will be 100mm.


----------



## oneKone (Jan 21, 2017)

Got the gaskets made today on the router. It's times like this I appreciate having one! Tomorrow I'll get into the spokes and hopefully complete em ready for Monday to start turning the flywheel rings. I think once completed they'll weigh about 500 grams each.


----------



## oneKone (Jan 31, 2017)

Finally got around to machining up some flywheels. At this stage I've turned the id/od and machined a brass spigot for a press fit. Before I make them look the part I'll test them on the motor. I'm hoping the extra weight will result in a slower idle


----------



## oneKone (Feb 6, 2017)

Small update.
I've had the engine running successfully but the built up crank I made isn't loving life. I'm using a M3 capheads to hold the halves together, I made it this way to avoid making a split bigend but it hasn't worked out. So now I'm making a split bigend, ordered a brazing kit to either Silver solder or braze the crank together. 

Also the piston I made had an error that is now becoming apparent. I could lap the bore but I'd rather make a new piston with piston rings. 

https://youtu.be/xKmNIAAwiCM


----------

